# Clarivue Screen Protectors now shipping



## Ericsch333 (Jun 7, 2011)

Just got my tracking can't wait

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Link?


----------



## Ericsch333 (Jun 7, 2011)

nhat said:


> Link?


http://www.clarivue.com/

Have one on my galaxy Nexus very tuff

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Wow $20 for 1. Better be a really good one lol


----------

